# Naughty Muppets



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Miss Piggy








Gonzo








Fozzy








Kermy
These as all Rosie and Nic babies are naughtier (if possible)than the Angels,i'm sure they've corrupted themThey have all had their 1st inoculations and they all purred on their vet visit and ate like locusts after,as you can imagine now all 10 are of an age...they are soooo cheeky but sooo much fun


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving the eye colour, such a stunning blue. Really takes me back to my colourpoint breeding days


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They look so sweet butter wouldn't melt and all that
awww they are lovely Kelly


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

They are just gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

I luuuuurve your pictures BUT now I am really confusted, I have a 'muppet' she's called Milly the Muppet!!! but she looks nuthing like yours


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Kelly, they're just so gorgeous..


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous kelly . Bet its chaos at yours with all the little monkeys running round


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

They are gorgeous ! Is it just the way the photos show or are these kitts bigger than the last few litters? xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou muchly folks for again your compliments DoubleT-our Muppets are Siamese,and probably the pics at this age Tracey-though they do eat as you know like they are ten ton Gorilla's with the body of a alphamale
Kat28-yes they are a tad lively pretty much all of the time-and chaotic as it is-we enjoy them


----------



## Fickle (Jul 8, 2008)

Awwww....absolutely beautiful  

I'm not sure if I love the Muppets or the Angels the best though  I am torn! It changes with the weekly pics you've posted! They are all just toooo beautiful.

Miss Piggy is my fave from this lot 

xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Miss Piggy well lives up to her namesake and is a gal who knows her mind-a typical Seal pointAnd a big soft centre


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh Kel, I love these!
Its just something about the blue eyes!!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I like miss piggy...she looks like she is up to something lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely pix and the eye colour is wonderful


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Helz,Natik and CazAnd Miss Piggy is always up to somethingUsually leading the way for the others to follow in reenacting the manic scenes from Gremlins


----------

